# I am not happy with Chloe's vet right now!



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Chloe is 5 months old tomorrow. So, I wanted to go ahead and finalize a few things about Chloe's spay, so that we would be ready to schedule it soon. When I first went to the vet when we got her they mentioned that she would have to stay overnight. I didn't think much of it, but my mom asked me if anyone would be there over night. I went today to the vet to ask some questions. 

The girl who works at the desk said that someone is there in the evening and that they leave them and come back in the early morning. I asked why I can't take her home. She told me in case they get at their stitches or anything they can fix them in the morning before getting picked up. This sounds totally stupid to me.

I am a registered nurse, and I feel that Chloe would be much safer with me watching her overnight than locked in a cage at the vet with no one there. I ended up leaving without pressing the issue any more. I called my parents and they both felt that I wasn't crazy for feeling the way I did. So, I called back and spoke with the same girl. I asked if that was negotiable because I wasn't comfortable with leaving her there alone and that it wasn't acceptable to me. She said it's what they are told, but she could send a message to the doctor for him to call me and discuss it and I could pick her up early if he says it's ok. I have a really good rapport with him, and he knows I'm an RN, so I think he'll be ok with it. But he should call back tomorrow since I didn't get a message to him until right at 5. 

I mostly just needed to vent because this upset me. I will be looking for a different vet to do her spay probably if he won't let me pick her up. It would be fine if someone was actually there watching her, but leaving her alone all night just isn't acceptable at all. Wish me luck!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Lots of people do it, but you could not offer to spay one of mine for free and have me leave them unattended overnight.

Surely with your knowledge, they will make an exception. If not, I'd spay elsewhere.


----------



## MamaTank (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't think that's an unreasonable request! My APBT came home same day after her spay.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree I would not leave her there unattended


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Leaving her would not be acceptable for.me either, when mine were done, I dropped them off in the morning, and picked them up in the evening. I'm sure there is a different vet you can take her to. 
I am upset with my vet too, I found a good deal on heartguard on line, $23 bucks a box at national pet pharmacy, and he rejected the prescription! They just want me to buy the heartguard from them, for $35 bucks a box. There is also never an answer when I call them during business hours, and that really Pisses me off, so I am searching for a new vet now...


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not crazy then for feeling the way I do. I just don't understand how having them lock in a cage all night with no supervision is better than sending them home. Even if the owner doesn't have a medial background it's better than literally no one!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

ljwilson said:


> I'm glad I'm not crazy then for feeling the way I do. I just don't understand how having them lock in a cage all night with no supervision is better than sending them home. Even if the owner doesn't have a medial background it's better than literally no one!


Exactly, its crazy! They are more comfortable at home too, and heal quicker.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I would never leave an animal overnight at a vet who was not staffed overnight. If any of my animals need overnight surgery I would go to the specialty center that is staffed overnight or small animals to my exotic vet who actually takes my animals home if she needs to.

I have fostered many, many dogs who get spayed- never has one been kept overnight. What if they got into trouble- no one would be there- at least you can take them to an emergency vet if needed (besides the fact that you are a nurse, but even a layperson is better than no person). I am sorry- I feel very strongly about this. Mostly because my exotic animal vet feels strongly about it and gave me lots of reasons never to leave my pet overnight after surgery at a non-staffed office! Also chis are so small and can go downhill so fast- even more reason not to leave them alone after surgery!

You should not have a problem finding a vet that either is staffed overnight (many are now) or would let you take them home that night (that is the norm for a spay).


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

All of my dogs spent the night. It's nicer to get them home when they are more perky and have eaten, peed and pooped at the vet so they know everythng is ok. I really don't see a problem especially since all the dog will be doing is sleeping anyway.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Even the Vet I worked for would send all home the night if surgery. Only one or two were kept but they did nit stay unattended. We transferred them to the emergency clinic where they were watched. There are too many what ifs that could happen in the 12 hours no one is there.

From being a Vet Tech I had an issue letting go and not being in the OR while my kids were operated on.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> All of my dogs spent the night. It's nicer to get them home when they are more perky and have eaten, peed and pooped at the vet so they know everythng is ok. I really don't see a problem especially since all the dog will be doing is sleeping anyway.


I agree as long as the vet is staffed. What if they freaked out and opened up the stitches- they would have an open wound unattended for hours. Or what if they started to run a fever or the stress and not eating caused them to have a drop in blood sugar? If they just slept the whole time that would be fine it is the what if that bothers me. I just have heard too many horror stories (from vets) that would never let me leave my dog at an unstaffed place overnight. Staffed- yes- that's why if I ever have to schedule a surgery where overnight is a possibility I make sure to do it at a staffed hospital.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I threw a fit when Toby went to get neutered because they left for an hour long lunch! That was a neuter which is a much less invasive procedure, and it was an hour. Didn't matter. They ended up taking turns at lunch so that he wouldn't be alone. They altered their policy when they saw that I had a problem with it. 

Don't feel bad! You do what you feel comfortable with, and nothing else.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

For anyone who reads this thread--If you do leave your dog overnight for a surgery, MAKE SURE the vet does not put your dog on a heating pad. On the Maltese forum I'm on 2 times in the last month 2 different dogs were put on heating pads after surgery in which they stayed overnight at 2 different vets. Both dogs received serious burns. One I saw pics and it was heartbreaking. Major surgery had to be done for the burn wounds and you could look at that dog and tell it was terribly traumatized. The other I haven't seen pics yet, but understand the burns were 3rd degree. I probably need to post an individual thread to warn about this.

BTW, one of the dogs was a neuter.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> For anyone who reads this thread--If you do leave your dog overnight for a surgery, MAKE SURE the vet does not put your dog on a heating pad. On the Maltese forum I'm on 2 times in the last month 2 different dogs were put on heating pads after surgery in which they stayed overnight at 2 different vets. Both dogs received serious burns. One I saw pics and it was heartbreaking. Major surgery had to be done for the burn wounds and you could look at that dog and tell it was terribly traumatized. The other I haven't seen pics yet, but understand the burns were 3rd degree. I probably need to post an individual thread to warn about this.
> 
> BTW, one of the dogs was a neuter.


WOW. I know heating past are important during surgery- especially for small dogs or dogs with low body fat- because they can have trouble keeping their temp up during surgery. I thought the protocol was to remove them once the animal was fully awake for exactly the reason you said! Those poor dogs.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I cannot tell you how sickening that little fellas wounds were, and the surgery to correct just broke my heart. The last girl that was burned is going to have to have skin grafts.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Some people do it, but I wouldn't. I dropped my dogs off at 8 am and picked them up at 2pm the same day- they were fine. There is no way I would leave them alone overnight.


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree with Pupluv. Remember this is your pet & you make the decisions. I wouldn't leave mine overnight either most especially when no one is going to be present to monitor what is going on. Stick to your guns & insist on taking your little one home.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Why can't they spay her 1st thing in the morning & you pick her up that afternoon? That's what I did, so she didn't have to stay over night. NEVER would I leave her over night unattended after a major surgery like this!!! You're doing the right thing!!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree with Karen. If they don't make an exception, I'd spay her elsewhere too. I don't understand why any vet requires a dog to be left overnight, unattended. No way, you're not crazy. Aside from her stitches or whatever else, she's going to be very lonely and probably scared in a cage. The thought makes me cringe. Surely she'd prefer to have you, and you would her. I couldn't deal with me not being there to comfort Miya after her spay. I remember how pitiful she was and doing that alone in a cage? NO WAY. Maybe I'm being dramatic, but Miya has a hard time for the first two days after her spay. I hope Chloe bounces right back. Regardless, she should be comfortable and that means with you


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The thought of a newly spayed dog tearing out its stiches overnight, in a hospital with no staff, and then having to wait until morning to be 'repaired' makes me sick. I would NOT leave a dog there overnight. No way. Have them schedule her as the first surgery of the day and then pick her up at 5pm when they close.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Unless they plan on putting me up for the night too... I would not leave her there all night. The stress alone of that after surgery, being around strangers, will make the healing process longer.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Stella came home right after her spay. I wouldn't want to leave her overnight- I felt a lot better to have her with me. I slept close to her, so I was able to notice anything. Also, the poor girl was terrified. She trembled all night.  I can only imagine if she were in some cage at the vet's.

On another note, I didn't know you were an RN! I'm currently in school for that right now. I hope the vet takes that into consideration. Keep up posted!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

thatrandomgirl said:


> On another note, I didn't know you were an RN! I'm currently in school for that right now. I hope the vet takes that into consideration. Keep up posted!


I was already an LPN and I just finished RN school in May. So, I'm still new. I actually just a few shifts ago finished orientation at work, so I am by myself now without another RN with the same patients. I love it! There's nothing else I would rather be doing! Good luck with school. I promise it will end eventually even though it doesn't seem like it ever will! haha


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

I have never let a dog over night for any kind of surgery. I let them know that I will be picking them up so maybe they do them earily to give them time to recover.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

ljwilson said:


> I was already an LPN and I just finished RN school in May. So, I'm still new. I actually just a few shifts ago finished orientation at work, so I am by myself now without another RN with the same patients. I love it! There's nothing else I would rather be doing! Good luck with school. I promise it will end eventually even though it doesn't seem like it ever will! haha


Oh, how awesome! Congratulations!
Thanks for the luck- I'll need it! it just drags on and on! I have 3 semesters left.
I went straight in to get my BSN, but I wish I had gone for an LPN first. Are you specializing in a specific area?


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Not to jack up yall's thread lol, but since you're talkin about nursing, I have some questions. My husband wants to add a double major in nursing to his rap. How does that work? Isn't a nursing program much longer than a regular undergrad?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Of course you are right, I would definitely take her home.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> For anyone who reads this thread--If you do leave your dog overnight for a surgery, MAKE SURE the vet does not put your dog on a heating pad. On the Maltese forum I'm on 2 times in the last month 2 different dogs were put on heating pads after surgery in which they stayed overnight at 2 different vets. Both dogs received serious burns. One I saw pics and it was heartbreaking. Major surgery had to be done for the burn wounds and you could look at that dog and tell it was terribly traumatized. The other I haven't seen pics yet, but understand the burns were 3rd degree. I probably need to post an individual thread to warn about this.
> 
> BTW, one of the dogs was a neuter.


Wow, this is so scary! I definitely think you should post an individual thread about this. My baby is only 8 weeks old but I will definitely be getting her spayed when she is old enough. This really freaked me out, and if I didn't know about this or read this thread, I may not have known better and left her overnight if the vet wanted that. I know the odds are that everything would probably be fine, but you never know and I wouldn't want to take that chance with my little girl. I didn't even think of all of the issues that could come up if she was left unattended. I probably wouldn't have even thought to ask if anyone would be there overnight. For those of us without a lot of experience, you do whatever your vet says and just figure they know what's best. It's not that we don't care or are negligent, it's just a lack of experience and not being aware of what can happen. It is really helpful being on these forums. I can't believe how much I have learned and became aware of in just this short time of being on here. For example, I had never even heard of feeding a dog a raw diet, but now that is what I am doing with my little girl!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have let 12 of my 18 dogs spend the night (two came fixed and Bouncer we did years ago; three are unfixed) and had absolutely no problems at all. But of course, it's all up to you.


----------



## Winston's Mom (Jun 21, 2012)

I would never leave Poppy at the vet over night unattended for any reason..... you are doing the right thing, stick to what you feel is right. Chloe is your baby and you make her decisions. Hope all turns out well for You and Chloe


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Take her home. All of my fosters came to me the same day as their spay. Leaving her in your home is much better. If the vet will not cooperate, find a new vet.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

thatrandomgirl said:


> Oh, how awesome! Congratulations!
> Thanks for the luck- I'll need it! it just drags on and on! I have 3 semesters left.
> I went straight in to get my BSN, but I wish I had gone for an LPN first. Are you specializing in a specific area?


I worked in a GI office when I was an LPN. I loved it! I hated to quit to go back to RN school. Now I work on a Med Surg unit. They say that it is best to start off in Med Surg and go to a specialty later. So, we'll see. I really like it though.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

teetee said:


> Not to jack up yall's thread lol, but since you're talkin about nursing, I have some questions. My husband wants to add a double major in nursing to his rap. How does that work? Isn't a nursing program much longer than a regular undergrad?


Some schools have a program specifically for people who already have a bachelor's degree. I think it cuts out a lot of the prerequisites. It's definitely something to look into! There are also RN programs at community colleges that take 5 semesters of actual nursing classes. He may already have most of the prerequisites for that.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah Lou lou stayed 2 nights only because I had surgery too same time, but they always have a person go every 4 hours though the night to check all the baby's. The wild kitten's and momma cat all came home 3 hours after surgery.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I spoke with the vet on the phone. I feel a lot better about his reasoning for keeping them overnight. He said that he likes for them to stay overnight because they are very lethargic and owners tend to think something is wrong when the dog is fine, just recovering. He said that she would milk it for all it's worth. Which I'm sure she will! I told him that I didn't feel comfortable with her staying overnight. He said that because I'm an RN that it would definitely be an option. He said to bring her in at 6 months and we can do a pre-op visit and we can discuss it. So, I feel much better!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm glad you get to bring her home. I would definitely want her home. Angel was neutered, so he was only gone for a few hours.

Some vets have someone stay overnight if there are animals there. But not many!

For all of you out there that are nurses - Thank you for taking care of us!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good news! At least he is willing to work with you.


----------

